# How to return vehicle to service after airbag deployment?



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

*Hello All!*

Sorry I didn't do this earlier - I didn't know this was such a close-knit community! 
My name is Hira, and I'm near Camberley, UK. My dad is expecting delivery of his '05 Phaeton V10 LWB any day now! It hasn't run for a while, so I'm going to do the usual battery service, etc. (I'm probably going to be the one diagnosing the car / retrofitting anything I can find! Not that there's much to retrofit, it already has bi-xenons, phone, DVD headrests and more)
We've bought it used from a non-VW dealer. They didn't know much about the car - I was the one who spotted it was a LWB from the grille and the size of the rear doors







They're more into selling new Porsches, Astons, Bentleys and so on.
I can't wait!
Hira


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Quick question for anyone who sees this - how do you interface the car with a PC? I assume the cables that cost several hundred pounds are not necessary - am I being too optimistic?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
One thing that will benefit you immensely is to familiarise yourself with the FAQ section of the forum. Michael (PanEuropean) has done a very good job of keeping it tidy, up-to-date and useful and the answers to many questions can be found there. 
To access the car's controllers from a laptop, you'll need a VAG-COM. There's lot about it in the FAQ section.
Harry


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Hello All! (feared)*

Hira,
Welcome to the Phaeton Community!
You will need a cable from http://www.ross-tech.com in order to communicate with the Phaeton. Information on it's usage may be found in this thread: VAG-COM Diagnostic Scan Tool and the Phaeton - reference information in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).
I recommend the HEX+CAN as this provides you with greater flexibility with respect to any future VAG purchases.










_Modified by chrisj428 at 8:39 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks! I'll look into it. 
Just for an introduction, my phaeton had a small knock before I bought it - the bumper is cracked and the airbags have gone off. 
I couldn't even locate a V10 TDi otherwise!
I haven't been through the entire spec yet, just trying to get the engine running (any ideas on fuel cutoff location?). It looks to be very highly specced - rear DVD headrests, dual xenons, phone prep, blinds, etc. - but I'll still retrofit a few bits and bobs!








Glad to be here, I can see good times ahead!
Oh - and I got the car at a good price, the dealers didn't realise the batteries are so sensitive! They told me it had an immobilizer fault. New batteries and the engine cranks, no faults! I'm guessing fuel cutoff is why it won't start.
Anyway, time to calm down. I'm quite hyper after spending a bit of time with the car - and I haven't even driven it!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (feared)*

Hira:
There is a squib (explosive device) on the right side battery that disconnects the battery from the vehicle if the airbags deploy. Generally speaking, this will prevent the vehicle from being started.
It is also possible that the airbag controller sets a flag to not allow the car to be started if an airbag has deployed. It is possible that this flag can be cleared by a VW technician using a diagnostic scan tool.
From what you have written, I think that you will need to purchase and install new airbags, and purchase and install a new right battery positive cable connector. Once all those components have been installed, the technician can reset the airbag controller, and this should enable you to start the vehicle.
I do not know if there is actually a valve that shuts off fuel to the engine in the event of airbag deployment.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (feared)*

Here's some additional information supplied by Hira - it was in another post, I have put it here to keep everything in one place.

_Quote, originally posted by *feared* »_I've just had delivery of my V10 LWB. The thing is, the bumper is cracked and the drivers / dash airbags have gone off. 
The dealer sold it with an immobilizer fault - it was the auxillary battery that had gone!
So now the car cranks and electrics all seem to be working.
My problem is this. I phoned a VW dealership and they tell me the fuel cutoff is under the passenger seat (left seat). I've looked there but I can't find it. How do I reset the fuel cutoff so I can start the car? 
I was also told that if I flick the cutoff switch when I find it, I may have to replace the whole controller. Is this true or are they just scaring me into getting them to deal with it?
Thanks
Hira

Hira, FYI, we don't have the V10 TDI engine here in North America, so, I can't be much help to you. But check your email account, there is some interesting stuff there for you...


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

OK - lots of updates!
Three cheers to Michael - he seems to keep this place together!
I got a new battery for the Phaeton and installed it. I got the fault codes read, and they are as following:
P0118
P2185
P0597
P1654
I gather that these are related to sensors. Does this mean the sensors should be replaced? If so, which? I'm stuck!
Also, I gave some thought to the OBD cable and lightening my wallet. What's the verdict on the following:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BLUETOOT...0.m14
Finally, does anyone know if the Touareg steering airbag is compatible? I can get hold of one locally - Phaeton parts are much more rare (and expensive!). Will I be able to start the car with just the drivers airbag replaced, or do I need to replace the passenger airbag / dash as well?
Hira


----------



## EdLogix (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (feared)*

Hira,
The OBD Generic (P Codes) will not give you too much information.
You need the VW tool to access each of the modules (you can use the Vag-Com from Ross Tech)
The steering wheel looks the same on both cars, I',m pretty sure that it is the same airbag, but just to be sure, call your VW Dealer and request the part number for the Touareg Airbag and the Pheaton Airbag.
As Michael already posted, there are not V10 Pheatons in the US, but I'm pretty sure that if the car has a fuel cut off under the seat it should be present on the V10 Touareg too (Post your question on the Touareg forum).
Hector.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (EdLogix)*

Hira,
I believe (87.7-92.4% sure) you will need to replace the air bag controller.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

the cuttoff you are describing has nothing to do with fuel not getting to the engine. The cutoff switch (yellow circle button under driver seat on touaregs) is basically a circuit breaker for the electronic system of the car. If it tripped than the car wouldnt even crank over. 
If the car sat for a long time at the dealer the fuel filters were probablly dry and now have too much air in them to get the car started. Air in the diesel fueling system is like putting water in gasoline. 
Anywho there is a reset button (yellow circle) on phaetons also, its on the main fuse/ relay pannel next to the crank battery if I remember right. All you do is press and hold the button for 3 sec and it resets it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Thanks Jim, really thoughtful of you to respond to our "call for expertise" in the Touareg forum!
Michael


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the help so far!
How sensitive is the phaeton to components failing? I have various sensor fault codes - would these stop it from starting?
Also - anyone around London / Surrey / Hampshire with a fault code reader / cable who could help me for a while in exchange for lunch?


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

My guess is the following - I'll have to replace airbags, control modules, etc., reset the fault codes and then it'll start. Now for the parts!
Hira


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (feared)*

Hi Hira
PM me, maybe able to help you out with Vag Com am in Ruislip 
Steve


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Steve - could you email / call me? 07828 751 385 or you can email me your number. Much appreciated!
I got a very basic diagnostic machine, the following are the engine fault codes:
P0118
P2185
P0597
P1654
Also, the driver and passenger airbags, plus the drivers pretensioner have thrown up fault codes (the igniters went).
Would I have to replace these parts before I could start the car? Or is it the engine fault codes that are preventing it from starting?
The engine cranks but doesn't start. Once the car is started I can get it to a bodyshop down the road and get a new bumper!
Hira


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

UPDATE:
Lots of news! 
I got a non-VW engineer who works on Bentleys to come and look at the car, after 2 hours and connecting up several computers, the verdict is that I need a new battery terminal for the starter battery (i.e. replace the explosive one that has isolated the battery). This makes sense, because without that the fuel pumps won't start. Does that sound right? I'm a bit worried as I don't want to order a $500 non-returnable part! If anyone is around the area and I can try your part, get in touch! Does anyone know where I can get hold of one to test, or a bit cheaper? Thanks!
Also - lots of new parts ordered







hope to have some pics up soon!
Hira


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (feared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feared* »_the verdict is that I need a new battery terminal for the starter battery ... Does that sound right?

Yes, sounds very logical. This is what I was talking about a few posts further up when I wrote:

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_There is a squib (explosive device) on the right side battery that disconnects the battery from the vehicle if the airbags deploy. Generally speaking, this will prevent the vehicle from being started.

Be aware that a Bentley Continental Flying Spur is exactly the same thing as a Phaeton so far as electronics and controllers are concerned. The two vehicles are identical twins with different body skins and different interiors. In fact, there are more differences between a Golf and a Jetta (Bora) than there are between a Phaeton and a Bentley CFS or CGT.
Michael


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

I might try a Bentley dealer then!








Now, to see if I can borrow one in the meantime...
Out of interest, is there any way to fool the computer into thinking the explosive squib hasn't gone off? Maybe just by putting a particular resistance there?
Oh - and sorry - I read that then forgot about it until the engineer came. My bad
Hira


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (feared)*

Hira:
You could fool the computer all you want, but that would not do much good. When the squib goes off, it physically cuts the connection between the cable and the battery terminal.
Michael


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Really? Is it the small yellow device on the positive starter battery terminal? It seems to still be making a contact... unless the actual squib is further down the wire?
Hira


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

IIRC, the squib doesn't physically blow the lead of the battery, it just blow a connecting bolt back which breaks the connection. 
Consequently, just because the lead is on the battery terminal, doesn't mean that the connection has been made.
Harry


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't find a part number on mine - does anyone have access to the database?
Hira


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Part ordered. Cost me £210! Fingers crossed


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Just a quick heads-up. I've put the new part in (got some good photos of boot card disassembly - I'll post them in the next few days). However, that doesn't seem to have done it, even after clearing the fault codes with my VAG code reader device. 
An aside - the part comes as the whole cable from both batteries to the front terminal under the hood. It isn't necessary to replace the whole cable though - there is a junction box at the back of the boot.
Any ideas? I can't hear the fuel pump coming on but I'll call out an engineer again. 
Hira


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

I've borrowed a VAG-com and here are the results. Any ideas?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 070 906 016 B
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5726
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 01065
4 Faults Found:
16502 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62): Signal too High
P0118 - 000 - -
18617 - Engine Coolant Temp Sensor on Radiator Outlet (G83): Signal too High
P2185 - 000 - -
16981 - Thermostat for Mapped Engine Cooling (F265): Open Circuit
P0597 - 000 - -
18062 - Please check DTC Memory of Instrument Cluster
P1654 - 000 - -
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09F 927 760 B
Component: AG6 09F 5,0L V10TDI 1202
Coding: 0001101
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047
Coding: 0008646
Shop #: WSC 00352
1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85): Supply Voltage Terminal 30
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 N
Component: Kessy 6610
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 3D0 959 759 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1722
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
01971 - Adjuster for Seat Heating & Ventilation (E399)
009 - Open or Short to Ground
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head
Controller: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500535
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
2 Faults Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus
013 - Check DTC Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00352
5 Faults Found:
00968 - Right Turn Signals
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01498 - Bulb for Parking Lamps: Right (M3)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00979 - Lamp for Low Beam: Right (M31)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01499 - Bulb for High-Beams: Right (M32)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 070 906 016 B
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5726
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 3D0 920 982 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0521
Coding: 0007411
Shop #: WSC 00225
1 Fault Found:
00439 - Fuel Supply Sensor 3 (G237)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 3D0 815 005 AA
Component: Standheizung 2426
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 01065
3 Faults Found:
02251 - Heater Unit Locked
000 - -
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255)
013 - Check DTC Memory
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533)
013 - Check DTC Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122
Coding: 0005531
Shop #: WSC 01065
3 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
013 - Check DTC Memory
01049 - Supply Voltage Term 50
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01598 - Drive Battery Voltage
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1522
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
01971 - Adjuster for Seat Heating & Ventilation (E399)
009 - Open or Short to Ground
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION 0168
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics
Controller: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000015
Shop #: WSC 01065
2 Faults Found:
00926 - Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 29 HSG 0101
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065
6 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right)
 011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30: Left
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00321 - Rear Lid Hydraulic Sensor (G383)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00320 - Rear Lid Hydraulic Valve (N346)
000 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner
Controller: 3D0 919 146 
Component: TV Tuner H07 1205
Coding: 0000010
Shop #: WSC 01065
4 Faults Found:
00863 - Antenna 1 for TV (R55)
011 - Open Circuit
00864 - Antenna 2 for TV (R56)
011 - Open Circuit
00865 - Antenna 3 for TV (R57)
011 - Open Circuit
00866 - Antenna 4 for TV (R58)
011 - Open Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 3D2 955 120 
Component: Front Wiper 3000
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234)
013 - Check DTC Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (feared)*

Explanations for several of the fault codes listed can be found in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).
Michael


----------

